# Trio Of Timex Electric



## neilo65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi

Picked these up last few weeks

1970s Timex Electric watches need a bit of tweaking etc but look interesting


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi there,

I like the watches, they look in good order - are they your first electric watches?

I have a similar Timex 'Dynabeat'.

Cheers

Worzel


----------



## neilo65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi

Yep my first Electric's

Normaly into Omega's etc but thought they looked interesting and not big bucks :thumbsup:

Cheers



Worzel said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I like the watches, they look in good order - are they your first electric watches?
> 
> ...


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

This forum is a good place to start. Click the 'Electric Watches' banner at the top, you'll find Omega electrics (a statement which will get me into trouble).

Mel is a Timexican who I have found very knowledgeable and interesting.

Cheers

Worzel


----------



## Paul H. (Nov 18, 2008)

Great watches!! I love these old '70s mechanical - electrics especially the inexpensive "Timex" Electrics, Electronics and Dynabeats


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

NeilO - take a look at THIS LINK to the Timex Forum, and you'll find you can download a Service Manual and/or Service Bulletins for these watches on our Manuals and Catalogs page, other info and etc., just plow thru' . :lol:

These are permitted downloads with the negotiated agreement and consent of the Timex Corp for the benefit of aficionadoes of Vintage Timex worldwide. Thanks Timex Corp and the Olsen family :notworthy: :yes:

HTH a bit with your restoration of these nice pieces.


----------

